# From the truth is stranger than fiction dept.



## Archangel M (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/international/hammered_head_shark_dies_7ASb5azven0jSyqx4DfvaN



> A Serbian man reportedly has become a hero in Egypt -- by accidentally killing a shark with his butt while drunk.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 20, 2010)

His immortal words: "Hold my beer and watch this" qualify him to be an honorary redneck


----------



## Nomad (Dec 20, 2010)

That is awesome on so many levels.  Wow.  Can sharks qualify for Darwin Awards?


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 20, 2010)

Even funnier is that the NYPost fell for an urban legend...LOL!!!!

http://www.carolinabeachtoday.com/2010/12/carolina-beach-today-busts-urban-legend.html


----------



## Nomad (Dec 20, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Even funnier is that the NYPost fell for an urban legend...LOL!!!!
> 
> http://www.carolinabeachtoday.com/2010/12/carolina-beach-today-busts-urban-legend.html



Stop spoiling our fun with the truth!  Darn it.


----------

